# Railroads in the 1970s



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

If someone could give me a list of railroads in the 1970s i would be grateful, I could only find burlington northern, amtrak, conrail, and cheapstake ohio.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I can't easily peg a list to the 1970's, but here's a list (with hotlinks) for carriers in the US today ...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_common_carrier_freight_railroads_in_the_United_States


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

Santa Fe, Western Pacific, Southern Pacific, Union Pacific, Northern Pacific, Frisco, Milwaukee Road, Soo, Cottonbelt, Rio Grande, Southern, Central of Georgia, Baltimore and Ohio, Chessie System, Reading, Pennsylvania, New York Central, Illinois Central, Great Northern, Burlington, Rock Island and Seaboard are some of ones that I remember. There were several more than these, but I just can't remember them all. Maybe someone else here can list the rest.

Routerman


----------



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

North of the boarder canadian national ,canadian pacific ,b.c. railway ,ontario northland plus others i can't think of right now


----------

